
Digital Ocean Experiencing Major Outages - kennysmoothx
https://status.digitalocean.com?date=2020-04-21
======
kgraves
Is there any platform in which a service doesn't go down? I hesitate to run a
web app in which an outage could happen on a regular occurrence or at moment's
notice.

Any strategies?

